# Warum eigentlich Firefox?

## Ampheus

Ich nutze seit Jahren den Firefox und bin auch eigentlich zufrieden damit. Der Firefox ist natürlich für mich eine schöne Alternative zum IE (den ich sonst in der Schule benutzen müsste). Privat ist es der einzige Browser, den ich benutze. Auch ist er ein OSS Programm, was plattformübergreifend läuft und meines Erachtens den Win-Usern OSS ein bisschen näher gebracht hat.

Auf der anderen Seite finde ich, dass der Firefox auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist und gerade als KDE-User merke ich das immer wieder.

Der Konqueror gilt als gute Alternative, aber das bringt mich zum eigentlichen Thema: "Warum eigentlich Firefox?"

Fangen wir mit dem Firefox an:

Er stellt alles korrekt dar und ist dabei sehr schnell. Kommt es dabei aber einmal zu ein paar Tabs wird der RAM schnell mal gut gefüllt, gerade für mich, der GTK nur für den Firefox installiert hat sind das schon einmal 150-300MB RAM.

Zum Konqueror:

Gut für mich ist natürlich, dass er in QT geschrieben ist und deswegen auch in das Design von KDE passt, aber das tut der Firefox auch mit ein paar Anpassungen. Auch die Darstellung von Webseiten ist top, allerdings hier (gefühlt) langsamer als mit dem Firefox. Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden, es fehlen mir nur einige entscheidene Dinge:

Es fehlen mir nur folgende Plugins, um den Firefox komplett zu ersetzen:

-ADBlockPlus · Werbeblocker

-NoScript · Flashblocker

Also habe ich nur zwei Plugins, die mich noch an den Firefox binden.

Wie sieht es bei euch aus? Habt ihr vielleicht schon ähnliche Plugins für den Konqueror gefunden? Könnt ihr Ahnliches über den Speicherverbrauch berichten? Was gefällt/missfällt euch am Firefx oder an Mozilla generell?

----------

## musv

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -ADBlockPlus · Werbeblocker
> 
> -NoScript · Flashblocker

 

AdBlock brauch ich nicht. Das regel ich über meinen lokalen DNS-Server. Ich verwende dnsmasq, da ich meinen Rechner gleich noch als Router für mein Notebook verwende. Mit dnsmasq kannst du dann auch gleich noch die Werbeanzeigen rausfiltern. Die ganzen Ad-xxx-Seiten werden halt einfach auf 127.0.0.1 umgeleitet. Pdnsd kann das genauso - allerdings ohne Routerfähigkeiten. Für Pdsnd gibt's hier im Dokumentationsforum ein Howto. Bei Dnsmasq ist das selbsterklärend. Das Ganze hat den Vorteil, daß du im gesamten Subnetz bei keinem einzigen Browser einen Adblocker brauchst. 

Ich nehm ansonsten Opera. Opera läßt sich aufgrund der Hot-Keys und Mouse-Gestures wesentlich besser bedienen. Ja, kann man auch für Firefox installieren, aber Opera bringt das halt gleich von Haus aus mit. Außerdem reagiert Opera wesentlich schneller und ist auch beim Seitenaufbau um Längen schneller als der Firefox. Auch das Feature mit den Schnell-Klick-Links auf der Startseite möchte ich nicht mehr missen. 

Flashblocker verwende ich ebenfalls für Firefox und auch für Opera. Ich finde, daß der Flashblocker überhaupt das wichtigste Browser-Feature ist. Zusätzlich hab ich noch die Gif-Animation abgeschalten. Opera basiert zudem gleich noch auf der Qt. 

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Was gefällt/missfällt euch am Firefx oder an Mozilla generell?

 

Wie bereits erwähnt: Firefox und Mozilla sind mir beide zu lahm. Positiv anzumerken ist, daß Flash und Mplayer-Plugin bei Bedarf nahezu problemlos funktionieren.

----------

## misterjack

 *musv wrote:*   

> DNS-Server

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-568757-highlight-advert.html

Eine Vielfalt an Addons bindet mich an den Firefox. Auch finde ich, gibt es keinen Browser, der sich besser in Gnome passt. (nagut, Epiphany, ist aber auch nur Gecko  :Smile: ). Opera passt nicht so recht, auch mit entsprechenden Skins. Konqueror braucht halb KDE, überhaupt finde ich es schade, dass es keinen Standalone-khtml-Browser gibt.

----------

## xraver

Ich würde auch lieber mehr auf dem KDE-Browser setzen. Aber leider zeigt er viele Seiten eben doch nicht korrekt an.

Ich denke mal das Problem ist bei dem Browser und den Webseiten zu finden.

Auch mangelt es an vielen Plugins an denen man sich unter FF gewöhnt hat.

Z.b WebDeveloper, Adblock+, TorButton, del.icio.us

----------

## sirro

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> -ADBlockPlus · Werbeblocker

 

Konqueror hat doch einen einfachen Werbeblocker? (Habe ihn noch nie benutzt)

In der Regel reicht (mir) das ja, hauptsache die richtig nervende Werbung ist weg und das geht meistens mit einfachen URL-Regeln. Der Rest stört (mich) nicht so sehr.

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> -NoScript · Flashblocker

 

Script-Einstellungen pro Seite sind möglich, aber Flashblocker kenn ich keinen (ok, meine 64-Bit version blockt flash automatisch *g*)

Wie musv bin ich aber hauptsächlich Opera-User, und das schon seit Jahren und zu Windows-Zeiten.

----------

## franzf

1) Dass Konqueror lahm "wirkt" liegt daran, dass er keinen internen DNS-Cache hat. Die Entwickler meinten in den Bug-Reports immer das ist nicht nötig, gibt ja genügend externe Möglichkeiten. Und das ist gut so, dann muss man sich nicht noch zusätzlich um diese Sourcen kümmern (und kann einen besseren Browser bauen  :Wink: )

Z.B. gibt es hier eine dolle Anleitung wie man das Problem mit pdnsd lösen kann. Funktioniert hier wunderbar  :Smile: 

Jetzt kann man auch endlich eine der schnellsten HTML-Renderingengines richtig auskosten  :Wink: 

2) Dass der Konqueror für viele nicht korrekt dargestellte Webseiten verantwortlich ist möchte ich hier bestreiten. Es gibt einige Tests die dem Konqueror und dem Safari (der nebenbei bemerkt auch KHTML verwendet  :Wink: ) die beste Einhaltung der W3C-Standards bescheinigen! (schaut mal z.B. hier und hier (ACID2-Test) vorbei) Warum dann die Darstellungsfehler?

Ein Wort: Internet-Explorer...

Durch seinen hohen Marktanteil haben die Webentwickler ihre Seiten so gebastelt (und tun es immer noch) dass sie im IE korrekt aussehen. Der IE hält sich leider nicht an Standards (das soll aber mit dem IE7 besser geworden sein...). Als Resultat hat man viele IE-optimierte nicht W3C-konforme Webseiten, die mit W3C-konformen Browsern falsch dargestellt werden.

Die Firefox-Entwickler haben das gemerkt und haben ihre Engine so gebaut, dass sie verbuggte IE-optimierte Seiten korrekt darstellt. Eigentlich bescheuert, aber was macht man nicht für den Marktanteil  :Very Happy: 

Grüße

Franz

(Ein (fast) reiner Konqueror-Browserer)Last edited by franzf on Sat Dec 08, 2007 10:39 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Ampheus

Die Sache mit dem DNS-Server guck ich mir gleich mal an. Danke!

Was dabei allerdings dann noch fehlt, ist die schöne Liste in ADBlock, die man ganz schnell beliebig erweitern kann, z.B. mit einem Rechtsklick auf die Werbung und dann blocken auswählen.

Wichtiger ist aber wirklich der Flash-Blocker. Ohne den ist das heutige "Web 2.0" nicht zu ertragen.

----------

## franzf

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> z.B. mit einem Rechtsklick auf die Werbung und dann blocken auswählen.

 

Das ist ganz easy: Rechtsclick auf die Grafik -> Bild blockieren oder Bilder von <enter_your_adserver> blockieren. Damit sollte diese Werbung futsch sein  :Wink: 

Wenn dich flash nervt:

Konqueror Einstellungen - Plugins

Hier kannst du den Haken bei Plugins global aktivieren weg machen und deine Seiten, in denen du Flash verwenden willst in den Domainspezifischen Einstellungen hinzufügen. Fertig.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Auch ist er ein OSS Programm, was plattformübergreifend läuft und meines Erachtens den Win-Usern OSS ein bisschen näher gebracht hat.
> 
> 

 

wirklich? denke ich kaum. Kaum einer meiner Bekannten weiß, dass Firefix open source ist und die, die es wissen, nur deswegen, weil ich es 1000 Mal gesagt habe. Aber die verstehen es trotzdem nicht, was das bedeutet, hauptsache kostenlos, da ja selbst der IE kostenlos sei.

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Fangen wir mit dem Firefox an:
> 
> Er stellt alles korrekt dar und ist dabei sehr schnell. Kommt es dabei aber einmal zu ein paar Tabs wird der RAM schnell mal gut gefüllt, gerade für mich, der GTK nur für den Firefox installiert hat sind das schon einmal 150-300MB RAM.
> ...

 

es stelle nicht immer alles korrekt dar (gut, das tut auch kein Browser). FF ist lahm (zumindest  bei jeder Kiste, wo ich FF benutzt habe), es dauert einfach zu lange, wie FF startet. Mir gefällt persönlich Gecko nicht, ich finde die Ausgabe einfach nicht schön, außerdem startet FF neue Seiten automatisch auf eine neue FF Instanz anstatt ein Tab zu öffnen (wenn man z.b. ein Link klickt, welches in ein neues Fenster aufmachen soll). Gerade bei Pop-ups ist das nervig (nicht jeder Pop-up sollte geblockt werden), denn ich hab bis jetzt keine Möglichkeit, ein Pop-up als Tab zu integrieren (und die URL wird meisten auch nicht angezeigt). Das ist ein Verhalten, was mich wirklich stört.

Das zweite, was mich an FF wirklich stört, ist dass FF ohne plugins NoScript oder ADBlockPlus nicht wirklich "einsatzfähig" ist. Ich finde die Idee ganz gut, die Funktionalität des Browsers durch Plugins zu erweitern, aber solche Features sollte FF von Haus aus haben anstatt Benutzern dazu zu zwingen Plugins zu installieren.

Ich will kein Flameware starten, ich wollte nur das schreiben, was mich persönlich an FF stört. Ich hab an keiner Stelle gesagt, dass FF Müll wäre oder so, weil ich das auf keinen Fall finde. Hab selber in meinem Rechner einen Firefox drauf (allerdings benutze ich nur Opera)

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "Warum eigentlich Firefox?"
> 
> 

 

----------

## schachti

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> außerdem startet FF neue Seiten automatisch auf eine neue FF Instanz anstatt ein Tab zu öffnen (wenn man z.b. ein Link klickt, welches in ein neues Fenster aufmachen soll). Gerade bei Pop-ups ist das nervig (nicht jeder Pop-up sollte geblockt werden), denn ich hab bis jetzt keine Möglichkeit, ein Pop-up als Tab zu integrieren (und die URL wird meisten auch nicht angezeigt). Das ist ein Verhalten, was mich wirklich stört.
> 
> 

 

Läßt sich doch ganz einfach so einstellen, dass er alles in einem neuen Tab statt in einem neuen Fenster öffnet...

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich finde die Idee ganz gut, die Funktionalität des Browsers durch Plugins zu erweitern, aber solche Features sollte FF von Haus aus haben anstatt Benutzern dazu zu zwingen Plugins zu installieren.
> 
> 

 

Ich persönlich finde das gerade gut so - warum 1000 Features integrieren, die irgendjemand für unverzichtbar hält, und den Firefox damit noch fetter machen?

----------

## l3u

Meiner Meinung nach ist Fx schon lang ein ziemlich behäbiger Klotz geworden, der nen ziemlich fiesen Fremdkörpercharakter in KDE hat. Deswegen benutz ich schon lang Konqueror -- und hatte eigentlich bisher sehr selten Probleme damit. Mit "falscher Darstellung" übrigens auch nicht. Da fällt mir jetzt auf Anhieb nix ein ...

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Warum FireFox?

Nun... Warum nicht? Jeder kann und soll den Browser nutzen, den er bevorzugt.

Und was Vor- und Nachteile sind, ist teilweise auch recht subjektiv.

Ich persönlich finde den FireFox gut und er erscheint mir auch kein bisschen langsam.

Jedoch stört es mich, dass in FireFox nun alles mögliche eingebaut wurde und wird. Soweit ich weiß, war FireFox ja mal als schlanker Browser gedacht, der eben nicht so überladen sein sollte wie die Mozilla suite. Dieses Ziel verliert man wohl nach und nach aus den Augen...

Zudem stört es mich, dass man den "hohen" Speicherverbrauch von FireFox erst jetzt angeht, da dieser für Handys portiert werden soll...

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> Jedoch stört es mich, dass in FireFox nun alles mögliche eingebaut wurde und wird. Soweit ich weiß, war FireFox ja mal als schlanker Browser gedacht, der eben nicht so überladen sein sollte wie die Mozilla suite. Dieses Ziel verliert man wohl nach und nach aus den Augen...

 

Was genau meinst du?

Die meisten weitergehenden Funktionen muss man doch per Plugin nachrüsten...

Allerdings scheint das generell ein Fehler zu sein, den man immer wieder macht. Auch Opera startete als schlanker Browser und nach und nach hat man immer mehr Zeug eingebaut (zu der Zeit bin ich dann auch wieder davon weg gewechselt). Ich frage mich, woran dass liegt, dass man das immer wieder macht...

----------

## franzf

Wenn sowieso schon eine Plugin-Infrastruktur existiert, wieso nutzen das nicht auch die Firefox-Entwickler? Muss doch nicht alles fest eingebaut sein.

Als kleines positives Beispiel: kate

Dort werden standardmäßig viele nützliche Sachen als Plugin geliefert, was viele sicher gerne fix im Editor sehen wollen, aber einige auch nicht wollen / brauchen, wie z.B. automatische Wortergänzungen, Rechtschreibkorrektur, Datei-Vorlagen usw. Der Vorteil ist dass Kate trotz immensen Funktionsumfang für den minimalen Gebrauch sehr speichersparsam gehalten werden kann. Denn im Gegensatz zu gelinkten Shared Libraries (welche beim Start des Programms immer mitgeladen werden, ob die Funktionalität gebraucht wird oder nicht) werden Plugins nur dann geldaden wenn der Nutzer das will!

Vielleicht etwas viel Text - nur sollten die Köpfe bei Firefox mal wieder den Grund des Abspaltens ihres Zöglings überdenken und evtl. solche Szenarien in Betracht ziehen. Würde sicherlich der Beliebtheit keinen Abbruch tun  :Smile: 

Man könnte auf diese Weise nämlich beliebte Erweiterungen der Standardinstallation beipacken OHNE dass sie bei jedem Starten dem Benutzer (besser Rechner) zur Last fallen...

----------

## Inte

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> ... außerdem startet FF neue Seiten automatisch auf eine neue FF Instanz anstatt ein Tab zu öffnen (wenn man z.b. ein Link klickt, welches in ein neues Fenster aufmachen soll). Gerade bei Pop-ups ist das nervig (nicht jeder Pop-up sollte geblockt werden), denn ich hab bis jetzt keine Möglichkeit, ein Pop-up als Tab zu integrieren (und die URL wird meisten auch nicht angezeigt). Das ist ein Verhalten, was mich wirklich stört.

 Wenn Du Gecko ab & an mal zum testen brauchst, Dich aber das Verhalten von FF stört, dann versuch doch einfach mal www-client/kazehakase. Der macht per default alle PopUps in eigenen Tabs auf, benutzt GTK (nicht Gecko! für die Menübar etc.), startet fixer ...

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Das zweite, was mich an FF wirklich stört, ist dass FF ohne plugins NoScript oder ADBlockPlus nicht wirklich "einsatzfähig" ist. Ich finde die Idee ganz gut, die Funktionalität des Browsers durch Plugins zu erweitern, aber solche Features sollte FF von Haus aus haben anstatt Benutzern dazu zu zwingen Plugins zu installieren.

 Privoxy wäre eine Möglichkeit, um ohne Plugins auszukommen.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Was genau meinst du?

 

Rechtschreibprüfung (auch wenn sie eigentlich sinnvoll ist) und eingebaute google-Suche z.B...

----------

## ScytheMan

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

>  *TheSmallOne wrote:*   Was genau meinst du? 
> 
>  eingebaute google-Suche z.B...

 

naja dafür kriegt die mozilla crew geld und wen es stört, der kann sie ja ausbauen.

----------

## firefly

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

>  *TheSmallOne wrote:*   Was genau meinst du? 
> 
> Rechtschreibprüfung (auch wenn sie eigentlich sinnvoll ist) und eingebaute google-Suche z.B...

 

naja die "google"-suche ist auch in Opera und Konqueror eingebaut  :Smile: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Mr_Maniac wrote:*    *TheSmallOne wrote:*   Was genau meinst du? 
> 
> Rechtschreibprüfung (auch wenn sie eigentlich sinnvoll ist) und eingebaute google-Suche z.B... 
> 
> naja die "google"-suche ist auch in Opera und Konqueror eingebaut 

 

und ich finde, dass die Art und Weise, wie sie in Opera eingebaut ist, viel besser gelöst ist. Jedes Tab hat sein eigenes Google (oder was auch immer eingestellt ist) Suchfeld und so kann man mehrere Tabs offen haben und nach unterschiedlichen Sachen suchen. Bei FF gefällt mir nicht, dass dieses Suchfeld global für alle gilt.

----------

## Carlo

 *sirro wrote:*   

> Konqueror hat doch einen einfachen Werbeblocker? (Habe ihn noch nie benutzt)

 

Ja - nur leider nicht so mächtig wie Adblock Plus. Vor allem kann man derartige Änderungen nicht schnell und bequem erledigen, sondern muß jedes Mal in die Untiefen des Konfigurationdialogs.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 1) Dass Konqueror lahm "wirkt" liegt daran, dass er keinen internen DNS-Cache hat. Die Entwickler meinten in den Bug-Reports immer das ist nicht nötig, gibt ja genügend externe Möglichkeiten.

 

Leider recht ignorant und weltfremd - ansonsten volkommen korrekt.  :Smile: 

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 2) Dass der Konqueror für viele nicht korrekt dargestellte Webseiten verantwortlich ist möchte ich hier bestreiten.

 

Du bist offensichtlich noch nie auf eine Site gestoßen, bei der Konqueror beim Laden einfach so hängen bleibt und fröhlich Speicher alloziert. Das unselige Web 2.0 aka massivem Einsatz von Javascript ist dank der schneckenlangsamen und wohl auch fehlerhaften Engine oft ein betrüblicher Anblick.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Die Firefox-Entwickler haben das gemerkt und haben ihre Engine so gebaut, dass sie verbuggte IE-optimierte Seiten korrekt darstellt. Eigentlich bescheuert, aber was macht man nicht für den Marktanteil 

 

Das ist beim Konqueror nicht viel anders, nur daß die Ressourcen geringer sind.

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Mir gefällt persönlich Gecko nicht, ich finde die Ausgabe einfach nicht schön

 

Ein wenig sehr schwammig subjektiv, die Aussage, meinst du nicht!? Die Darstellung von Websites ist meiner Erfahrung nach am ehesten mit Opera korrekt, dann folgt Firefox und Konqueror trägt die Laterne.

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> außerdem startet FF neue Seiten automatisch auf eine neue FF Instanz anstatt ein Tab zu öffnen

 

Die entsprechende Konfigurationsoption findest du in den Einstellungen - ganz ohne in about:config wühlen zu müssen

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Das zweite, was mich an FF wirklich stört, ist dass FF ohne plugins NoScript oder ADBlockPlus nicht wirklich "einsatzfähig" ist. Ich finde die Idee ganz gut, die Funktionalität des Browsers durch Plugins zu erweitern, aber solche Features sollte FF von Haus aus haben anstatt Benutzern dazu zu zwingen Plugins zu installieren.

 

Und da ist dir ein Browser, der solche Funktionalität nicht bzw. in nicht ausreichendem Maße bietet, lieber? Entsprechende Updates wären an die Release-Politik der Mozilla-Foundation geknüpft und es gäbe nicht die Möglichkeit der Konkurrenz verschiedener Implementationen. Deswegen ist es sehr sinnvoll, einen Markt der Erweiterungen zu bieten.

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> Rechtschreibprüfung (auch wenn sie eigentlich sinnvoll ist) und eingebaute google-Suche z.B...

 

about:config, layout.spellcheckDefault auf 0 setzen. Die Suche kannst du selber ändern. Guck mal in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/searchplugins/. Das Format ist trivial und dokumentiert.

----------

## franzf

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   2) Dass der Konqueror für viele nicht korrekt dargestellte Webseiten verantwortlich ist möchte ich hier bestreiten. 
> 
> Du bist offensichtlich noch nie auf eine Site gestoßen, bei der Konqueror beim Laden einfach so hängen bleibt und fröhlich Speicher alloziert. Das unselige Web 2.0 aka massivem Einsatz von Javascript ist dank der schneckenlangsamen und wohl auch fehlerhaften Engine oft ein betrüblicher Anblick.

 

Dass der Konqueror hängen bleibt hab ich eigentlich sehr selten. Wobei... in letzter Zeit schon öfter, aber das liegt an mir und meinem dummen Versuch das neueste Flash-Plugin auf meinem amd64 auszuprobieren, was gründlich schief ging, so dass jetzt nichtmal mehr das alte funktioniert... Flash-Seiten bleiben jetzt oftmals einfach hängen  :Sad: 

Auch dass bestimmte Seiten einfach sinnlos Speicher fressen konnte ich noch nicht beobachten. Und wenn ist es mir nicht aufgefallen (rein free- und top-mäßig...), da liegt eine einzige Firefox-Instanz mit einer offenen Webseite deutlich dicker im RAM (Screeny, firefox ist frisch, mit dieser Konqueror-Instanz wird seit 5:30 gebrowst, die beiden anderen gelisteten Konquis sind übrigens kde4  :Wink: ). Wenn du einen Link parat hast probier ich das aber gerne aus.

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Die Firefox-Entwickler haben das gemerkt und haben ihre Engine so gebaut, dass sie verbuggte IE-optimierte Seiten korrekt darstellt. Eigentlich bescheuert, aber was macht man nicht für den Marktanteil  
> 
> Das ist beim Konqueror nicht viel anders, nur daß die Ressourcen geringer sind.

 

Ich dachte da eigentlich mehr an diesen Fakt (speziell erste 3 Absätze). 

 *Quote:*   

> allerdings weist der Microsoft-Browser bis einschließlich Version 6 viele gravierende Schwächen auf

 

 *Quote:*   

>  Microsoft machte mit der Veröffentlichung des Internet Explorer 7 einiges an Boden gut, verfehlt das Niveau der Konkurrenz jedoch immer noch deutlich.

 

Gut, das bezieht sich jetzt rein auf CSS. Allerdings - was verwendet man denn nun fürs Layout? JavaScript sollte ja dann nur für zusätzliche Spielereien (aufklappende Menüs (ginge auch mit purem CSS), Validierung von Eingaben ohne das Dokument absenden zu müssen, Objekte dynamisch verändern usw) notwendig sein.

Nur unterscheidet sich meines Wissens auch in der Umsetzung von JavaScript der IE in weiten Teilen. So gibt es wieder eigene Späßchen, welche vom Standard abweichen.

Dafür haben wir ja eigentlich mit dem W3C eine Instanz, die versucht selbst zu forschen und die einzelnen existierenden Entwicklungen sinnvoll in einem Standard zu vereinen. Leider haben es nun die Webdesigner nicht so damit auf "alternative" W3C-konforme Browser Rücksicht zu nehmen und entwickeln so wie es im IE6/7 am ehesten nach ihren Vorstellungen aussieht. Das Ergebnis lässt sich dann oftmals mit den restlichen Browsern nicht "so korrekt" darstellen.

Einzige Ausnahme hier ist der Firefox. Der zeigt diese verkorksten Seiten eigentlich (fast) immer korrekt an. Und darauf bezob sich meine Aussage. Diese Entwicklung kann ich nämlich im Konqui nicht (oder nicht in dem Umfang) feststellen.

Wobei ich noch anmerken muss: Große Projekte oder Hersteller (Gentoo, GMX, Neckermann, usw.) haben fast immer Webseiten die korrekt dargestellt werden. Die Seiten die oftmals Probleme bereiten sind die von Spieleherstellern (Win-only-Software) oder private Seiten von Leuten die keine wirkliche Ahnung haben oder das alles mit irgend welchen Baukästen erstellen ließen.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Ich bin mit dem Konqui zufrieden, einige Verbesserungen sind sicherlich wünschenswert (dazu gehört mit Sicherheit die JavaScript-Engine), trotzdem werd ich mir Firefox nur in Ausnahmefällen antun  :Smile: 

----------

## xraver

Da einige hier sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem Konqueror haben, würde ich versuchen diesen nun doch mehr einzusetzen.

Was ich aber euch gleich vermisste, das die Session wiederhergestellt wird.

Im Firefox habe ich so 50-80 Tabs offen (dank meiner Freundin).

Konqueror sollte auch mit so vielen Tabs umgehen können und diese beim start auch wieder öffnen.

Geht das? Und wo stell ich das ein? Beim kurzen Überflug der Optionen konnte ich nichts finden.

Aja, ein Feature den ich schon immer am Konqueror mochte, die Kürzel :/

----------

## Finswimmer

Jetzt ich auch mal  :Very Happy: 

Ich habe in letzter Zeit extreme Probleme mit der Anzeige von gelesenen Beiträgen im Firefox.

Habe nun eben testweise den Konqueror gestartet, und siehe da, wenn ich was gelesen habe, wird es auch als gelesen markiert.

Beim Fx habe ich keinen Cookies Blocker und bei NoScript und Adblock ist forums.gentoo.org auf "allowed".

Das ist schon seit einiger Zeit extrem störend und daher tendiere ich zu Konqueror (wenn es weiterhin so bleibt)

Tobi

----------

## musv

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Wobei ich noch anmerken muss: Große Projekte oder Hersteller (Gentoo, GMX, Neckermann, usw.) haben fast immer Webseiten die korrekt dargestellt werden. Die Seiten die oftmals Probleme bereiten sind die von Spieleherstellern (Win-only-Software) oder private Seiten von Leuten die keine wirkliche Ahnung haben oder das alles mit irgend welchen Baukästen erstellen ließen.

 

Hab's grad mal getestet: 

 *w3c-Validator wrote:*   

> 
> 
> forums.gentoo.org (dieser Thread): Failed validation, 38 Errors
> 
> www.gmx.de (Startseite): Failed validation, 53 Errors
> ...

 

Sieht meiner Meinung nach nicht so aus, als ob sich die "großen Projekte oder Hersteller" an Standards halten.

http://www.german-bash.org/16026

----------

## franzf

 *musv wrote:*   

> Hab's grad mal getestet: 
> 
>  *w3c-Validator wrote:*   
> 
> forums.gentoo.org (dieser Thread): Failed validation, 38 Errors
> ...

 

Also der CSS von diesem Thread passt doch, ich bekomm ne Gratulation

Und was die Fehler bei der Markup-Validation anbelangt, schau dir mal die Meldungen an  :Wink:  Die sind meiner Meinung nach fast trivial ^^

Es wird IMMER NUR (!) bemängelt, dass der / vor dem schließenden > bitte nur in XHTML-Dokumenten verwendet werden sollte, da manche Browser damit Probleme haben könnten:

 *Quote:*   

> The sequence <FOO /> can be interpreted in at least two different ways, depending on the DOCTYPE of the document. For HMTL 4.01 Strict, the '/' terminates the tag <FOO (with an implied '>'). However, since many browsers don't interpret it this way, even in the presence of an HMTL 4.01 Strict DOCTYPE, it is best to avoid it completely in pure HTML documents and reserve its use solely for those written in XHTML.

 

Bei GMX sind (fast, hab mir nicht alle reingezogen) darauf zurückzuführen, dass ein & nicht als &amp encoded wurde, denn so könne es zu Problemen kommen. Wie bitte soll man das in ner dynamische url machen, wenn der link noch funktionieren soll? (Ich weiß es nicht, evtl. gibt's hier nen PHP-Profi  :Wink: 

Außerdem sprach ich von korrekter Darstellung als Antwort auf Carlo's Einwand, mit dem Konqueror gäbe es massenhaft anzeigefehlerbehaftete Seiten, womit ich so nix anfangen konnte  :Wink: 

Trotzdem geb ich dir Recht dass sich selbst solche Projekte oft nicht an die Standards halten - speziell bei gmx &co dürfte das Clientel oftmals aus IE-Benutzern bestehen, bei denen die Seite auch korrekt angezeigt werden sollte, weshalb man dessen CSS-Tags benutzt. GMX z.B. verwendet sogar spezielle "Mozilla-tags" (hoffe das ist jetzt richtig interpretiert...) wie z.B.: moz-opacity und moz-border-radius, welche eigentlich nur als verschönernde zusätzliche Maßnahmen zu sehen sind, und bei Nichtunterstützung durch den Browser eben keine Auswirkung haben (aber trotzdem zu einem validation-error führen).

Naja, eigentlich ist es mir ja wurscht, hauptsache die Seiten die ich ansurfe (und da habe ich ja hoffentlich noch Entscheidungsfreiheit) werden korrekt dargestellt, auch wenn das XHTML oder CSS nicht ganz korrekt ist. Trotzdem denke ich es gäbe deutlich mehr Seiten die in mehr Browsern korrekt angezeigt würden, wenn der IE nicht komplett andere Wege gehen würde...

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Knieper

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bei GMX sind (fast, hab mir nicht alle reingezogen) darauf zurückzuführen, dass ein & nicht als &amp encoded wurde, denn so könne es zu Problemen kommen. Wie bitte soll man das in ner dynamische url machen, wenn der link noch funktionieren soll? (Ich weiß es nicht, evtl. gibt's hier nen PHP-Profi 

 

Ganz einfach kodieren:

```

http://www.example.com/?ping=1&amp;pong=2

```

Schau Dir mal diesen Verweise im Quelltext an: http://www.example.com/?ping=1&pong=2  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Schau Dir mal diesen Verweise im Quelltext an: http://www.example.com/?ping=1&pong=2 

 

 :Laughing:   *Quote:*   

> http://www.example.com/?ping=1&amp;amp;pong=2

 

Das wird lustig, wenn du ein riesen Projekt betreust und deine Links so codieren musst um (X)HTML-konform zu bleiben ...

//edit "oops"

Das war dein erster Link in den code-tags... der zweite schaut schon normal aus - und es funktioniert  :Smile: 

----------

## musv

Ich bastel zur Zeit an einem Webshop, was aber wohl darüberhinaus eher ein eigenes CMS geworden ist. Und ja, ich verwende in den URLs "&amp;" statt "&". D.h. das Projekt ist HTML-konform (XHTML).

Ich denke mal, bei den bisher genannten liegt das eher daran, daß denen das egal ist, ob die Konformität vorhanden ist oder nicht. Hauptsache es wurde schnell erstellt, läuft, wird (halbwegs) korrekt angezeigt und wirft Gewinne ab. Bei ebay funktioniert's z.B. nicht korrekt. Da steht bei "meine Nachrichten" irgendwo ein nichtlesbarer Kasten, wo haufenweise Buchstaben übereinander gewürfelt sind. Aber die empfehlen ja sowieso den Igitt-Explorer.

PS: Danke für den Tip mit dem CSS-Validator. Den hab ich noch nicht gekannt.

----------

## Carlo

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Wenn du einen Link parat hast probier ich das aber gerne aus.

 

 :Arrow:  KDE bug 96935

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ich dachte da eigentlich mehr an diesen Fakt (speziell erste 3 Absätze). 
> 
>  *Quote:*   allerdings weist der Microsoft-Browser bis einschließlich Version 6 viele gravierende Schwächen auf  [... 

 

Der IE ist unter Linux glücklicherweise keine ernsthafte Option. In der englischsprachigen Wikipedia finden sich übrigens schöne Vergleichstabellen bezüglich der Vollständigkeit der Implementation verschiedener W3C-Standards.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Einzige Ausnahme hier ist der Firefox. Der zeigt diese verkorksten Seiten eigentlich (fast) immer korrekt an. Und darauf bezob sich meine Aussage. Diese Entwicklung kann ich nämlich im Konqui nicht (oder nicht in dem Umfang) feststellen.

 

Wie schon gesagt: Mir scheint in der Praxis Opera ein Stück weit vorne zu liegen. Jedenfalls tut es der Browser immer, wenn ich mal auf eine Seite stoße, die Firefox nicht sauber anzeigt. Zuletzt waren das die "Fußnoten" eines Hansenet-Angebots, die sowohl Firefox als auch Konqueror verschluckten. Inwiefern die Site nun standardkonform ist - geschenkt.  :Wink: 

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Im Firefox habe ich so 50-80 Tabs offen (dank meiner Freundin).
> 
> Konqueror sollte auch mit so vielen Tabs umgehen können und diese beim start auch wieder öffnen.

 

Zum Verhalten bei 50 bis 80 Tabs kann ich nichst sagen. Sofern du Konqueror offen läßt, werden die offenen Tabs in der nächsten Session wiederhergestellt. Die Crux ist nur, daß dies nicht der Fall ist, wenn du Konqueror schließt und - schlimmer - auch nicht, nachdem er abgestürzt ist - und das kommt leider doch ab und an vor.

----------

## franzf

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  KDE bug 96935
> 
> In der englischsprachigen Wikipedia finden sich übrigens schöne Vergleichstabellen bezüglich der Vollständigkeit der Implementation verschiedener W3C-Standards.

 

Danke für die beiden links  :Smile:  Der erwähnte im kde-bug funktioniert im übrigen in keinem meiner verfügbaren browser. Firefox zeigt einfach nix an und dein favorisierter opera legt auch ne endless-loop ein.

Die Übersicht über browserimplementierungen fand ich hochinteressant und ein gutes Argument gegen den IE  :Wink:  (allein die unvollständige Unterstützung für jpg und png ... tztztz)

----------

## xraver

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Sofern du Konqueror offen läßt, werden die offenen Tabs in der nächsten Session wiederhergestellt. Die Crux ist nur, daß dies nicht der Fall ist, wenn du Konqueror schließt und - schlimmer - auch nicht, nachdem er abgestürzt ist - und das kommt leider doch ab und an vor.

 

Mh, und genau darin liegt mein Problem.

ICh kann mich noch daran gewöhnen den Konqueror offen zu lassen.

Aber meine Freundin neigt sehr dazu, alles zu schiessen was ihr unter den Mauszeiger kommt (viele Terminals mussten schon dran glauben  :Sad: ).

Auch das die TAB nach einem Absturz nicht wieder geöffnet werden ist nicht so toll.

Also für mich keine Sinnvolle Funtion.....

Weiss jemand wie es in der kommenden KDE Version aus schaut? Gibt es da vileicht eine vernünftige Session Verwaltung seitens Konqueror?

Da ja der Konqueror als Standard Datei Manager ausgedient haben soll, währe es doch schon wenn die Entwickler mehr Wert in die Browserfunktion stecken würden. (obwohl, über Konqueror als Filemanager konnt ich mich nie beklagen)

----------

## Carlo

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Der erwähnte im kde-bug funktioniert im übrigen in keinem meiner verfügbaren browser.

 

Welchen meinst du? Im Bug sind drei verschiedene URLs erwähnt. Der von mir beigetragene abgeordnetenwatch.de-Link macht hier  nur Konqueror Probleme. Interessant ist übrigens, daß der Bug Report fast drei Jahre alt ist. Ziemlich lange Halbwertszeit nicht nur für den Bug, sondern insbesondere auch die verlinkte Webpage.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Die Übersicht über browserimplementierungen fand ich hochinteressant und ein gutes Argument gegen den IE  (allein die unvollständige Unterstützung für jpg und png ... tztztz)

 

Da reißt sich ein gewisser Herr Balmer eher ein Holzbein aus, als daß Microsoft sich beispielsweise mal die libpng anguckt. Bezüglich CSS steht der IE 7 zumindest rein statistisch aber nicht mehr ganz so schlecht da - was auch immer das für's Rendering heißen mag. Die schlechte MathML-Unterstützug (selbst in Firefox buggy) finde ich sehr bedauerlich.

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Weiss jemand wie es in der kommenden KDE Version aus schaut? Gibt es da vileicht eine vernünftige Session Verwaltung seitens Konqueror?

 

Genaues kann ich dir da auch nichts sagen, aber momentan zoffen sich die Beteiligten ja ein bißchen was KHTML vs. Webkit (wenn, dann frühestens ab KDE 4.1) angeht. Momentan geht's ja "nur" darum, nach der Portierung auf Qt 4 und Modernisierung der zugrundeliegenden Basisbibliotheken KDEs, auftretende Regressionen zu flicken und notwendige Änderungen so einzupflegen, daß weitestgehend äquivalente Funktionalität zu KDE 3.5 erreicht wird. Viele neue Features und weitere für einen produktiven Einsatz nötige Stabilisierung der Codebasis wird es erst ab KDE 4.1+ geben.

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Da ja der Konqueror als Standard Datei Manager ausgedient haben soll, währe es doch schon wenn die Entwickler mehr Wert in die Browserfunktion stecken würden. (obwohl, über Konqueror als Filemanager konnt ich mich nie beklagen)

 

Auch in KDE 4 gibt's ein KPart für's Dateimanagement, nur das von Dolphin, wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe.

----------

## franzf

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Der erwähnte im kde-bug funktioniert im übrigen in keinem meiner verfügbaren browser. 
> 
> Welchen meinst du?

 

Den wegen dem der Bug eröffnet wurde:

http://opop.nols.com/gtkeyboard.html

Bei den beiden anderen Seiten muss ich dir Recht geben, da ist der Konqueror der einzige der Probleme bereitet - übrigens auch noch in v4-svn...

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/ulrich_kelber-650-5786--f78841.html

http://www.merchantdiservice.com/

Beim letzten wird etwas angezeigt, der Konqueror lädt aber weiter und setzt sich zunehmends mit mehr Speicherverbrauch in den RAM...

BTW.: Einmal kurz nicht aufgepasst und den Ladevorgang der merchantdiserve.com nicht abgebrochen und schon konnte ich eine Minute warten bis ich mich mit nem xkill in die Swap-oOrgie einklinken konnte um den konqu zu erschießen...

----------

## schachti

Ich nutze vor allem deswegen Firefox, weil ich die Erweiterungen NoScript, PwdHash, CustomizeGoogle und Adblock Plus extrem praktisch finde. Gibt es etwas ähnliches für Opera? Wichtig ist mir vor allem PwdHash und Adblock Plus, auf NoScript und CustomizeGoogle könnte ich noch verzichten (und ich möchte gerne für das Blocken von Bannern eine Lösung im Browser, nicht über einen lokalen DNS Server oder ähnliches).

----------

## Knieper

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Ich nutze vor allem deswegen Firefox, weil ich die Erweiterungen NoScript, PwdHash, CustomizeGoogle und Adblock Plus extrem praktisch finde. Gibt es etwas ähnliches für Opera?

 

NoScript und Adblock sind eingebaut. CustomizeGoogle funktioniert auch und PwdHash mit Einschraenkungen.

----------

## schachti

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *schachti wrote:*   Ich nutze vor allem deswegen Firefox, weil ich die Erweiterungen NoScript, PwdHash, CustomizeGoogle und Adblock Plus extrem praktisch finde. Gibt es etwas ähnliches für Opera? 
> 
> NoScript und Adblock sind eingebaut. CustomizeGoogle funktioniert auch und PwdHash mit Einschraenkungen.

 

Ich habe leider nur die Möglichkeit gefunden JS entweder ein- oder auszuschalten. Und ich habe keine Möglichkeit gefunden, auf ein Banner zu klicken und Opera mitzuteilen, dass er es in Zukunft blockieren soll. Vielleicht ist die verwendete Opera-Version (9.24) zu alt? Oder geht das nicht out-of-the-box?

----------

## Knieper

JS fuer einzelne Seiten:

Tools->Quick Preferences->Edit Site Preferences

Banner:

Rechtsklick in die Seite->Block content->Anweisungen folgen

Ich bevorzuge allerdings die DNS-Variante, da die Browser ziemlich traege werden, wenn die Blocklisten sehr lang werden. Ausserdem funktioniert diese Variante fuer jeden Browser.

----------

## schachti

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> JS fuer einzelne Seiten:
> 
> Tools->Quick Preferences->Edit Site Preferences
> 
> Banner:
> ...

 

ok, das war jeweils an Stellen, an denen ich es intuitiv nicht vermutet habe, danke für die Aufklärung.

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich bevorzuge allerdings die DNS-Variante, da die Browser ziemlich traege werden, wenn die Blocklisten sehr lang werden. Ausserdem funktioniert diese Variante fuer jeden Browser.

 

Ich sehe das eigentlich genauso - das Problem ist nur, dass ich

* im Büro an einer Linux-Kiste sitze, auf der ich keine Admin-Rechte habe und nicht ohne weiteres einen lokalen DNS aufsetzen kann;

* auf meinem privaten Rechner zu Hause noch Accounts für andere Mitbenutzer (Frau, Gäste etc.) eingerichtet habe, die unter Umständen gewissen Werbe-Content (warum auch immer) sehen wollen.

----------

## musv

 *schachti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * auf meinem privaten Rechner zu Hause noch Accounts für andere Mitbenutzer (Frau, Gäste etc.) eingerichtet habe, die unter Umständen gewissen Werbe-Content (warum auch immer) sehen wollen.

 

Alte Kapitalismusweisheit:

Es gibt kein Produkt, das du nicht willst oder brauchst. Du weißt nur noch nicht, daß du es willst.

Umkehrschluß: 

Wenn die Werbung nicht mehr da ist, dann wollen Sie die Werbung auch nicht sehen, weil sie ja eh nicht wissen, welche es eigentlich ist. Ergo brauchen sie diese auch nicht. 

Seitdem ich mit dnsmasq alles werbemäßig wegblocke, sehen die Seiten irgendwie ein ganzes Stück übersichtlicher aus. "Merkwürdige" Erscheinungen gibt es nur da, wo die Werbebanner mit fester Größe plaziert werden sollten. Da steht dann mal an diesen Stellen ein "404 not found" oder wenn ich grad den Apache gestertet hab: "Herzlichen Glückwunsche, Ihr Apache funktioniert" (oder so ähnlich).

Ich merks nur bei meinem Mädel, daß ihre Seiten noch zugemüllt sind, da sie (noch) keinen Flash-Blocker wollte.

----------

## schachti

Ich glaube manch einer braucht beim Surfen einfach dieses gewohnte bunte Blinken an allen Ecken und Enden.  :Wink: 

----------

## TheSmallOne

Also irgendwie sagt mir die "im DNS/hosts eintragen"-Methode nicht wirklich zu.

Das ändert ja eigentlich kaum etwas. Der Browser versucht ja trotzdem die "Bilder" zu laden und darzustellen. Das Laden läuft halt ins Leere, aber der Platz wird ja z.B. trotzdem reserviert, wenn es mit festen Werten im Quelltext eingetragen ist.

Da finde ich im Browser integrierte Methoden schon besser, da kann halt gleich der HTML-Quelltext direkt so angepasst werden, dass gar nicht erst versucht wird den Werbecontent zu laden.

Die beste Methode fand ich immernoch, wie es der erste "Webwasher" damals gemacht hat: Sich einfach als Proxy einklinken und den HTML-Quelltext umschreiben. Gibt es nicht vielleicht etwas vergleichbares für Linux? Das hätte auch dann den Vorteil, dass man es irgendwo zentral im Heimnetz einrichten und alle es gleichermaßen mitbenutzen könnten.

----------

## schachti

Privoxy.

----------

## Knieper

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Also irgendwie sagt mir die "im DNS/hosts eintragen"-Methode nicht wirklich zu.
> 
> Das ändert ja eigentlich kaum etwas. Der Browser versucht ja trotzdem die "Bilder" zu laden und darzustellen. Das Laden läuft halt ins Leere, aber der Platz wird ja z.B. trotzdem reserviert, wenn es mit festen Werten im Quelltext eingetragen ist.

 

Das Problem ist, wie ich oben bereits schrieb, dass die Browser sehr traege werden. Meine Blockliste hat > 2000 Eintraege. Das Laden laeuft bei mir allerdings nicht ins Leere - thttpd (oder fnord oder gaitling oder...) gibt bei mir eine weisse Seite mit dem Text "ad" aus, Bilder werden unterdrueckt. Das funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut.

 *Quote:*   

> Da finde ich im Browser integrierte Methoden schon besser, da kann halt gleich der HTML-Quelltext direkt so angepasst werden, dass gar nicht erst versucht wird den Werbecontent zu laden.

 

Das kann man noch oben drauf setzen. Fuer die Standardseiten habe ich Skripte a la heiseadcleaner, die seitenspezifisch divs, tds etc. entfernen, die Werbung oder Bloedsinn enthalten.

 *Quote:*   

> Die beste Methode fand ich immernoch, wie es der erste "Webwasher" damals gemacht hat: Sich einfach als Proxy einklinken und den HTML-Quelltext umschreiben. Gibt es nicht vielleicht etwas vergleichbares für Linux? Das hätte auch dann den Vorteil, dass man es irgendwo zentral im Heimnetz einrichten und alle es gleichermaßen mitbenutzen könnten.

 

Rewrite Proxys gibt es viele. Squid mit adzapper... Das waere mir aber momentan zuviel des Guten.

----------

## schachti

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Das Problem ist, wie ich oben bereits schrieb, dass die Browser sehr traege werden. Meine Blockliste hat > 2000 Eintraege..

 

Ich habe in Adblock Plus ein Filterabo mit ca. 800 (?) Einträgen. Ich merke keinen signifikanten Geschwindigkeitsnachteil gegenüber einem Firefox ohne Adblock Plus (im Gegenteil, durch den gesparten Traffic wird der Firefox tendenziell eher noch schneller, trotz des Rechenaufwands), und ich habe den Vorteil, dass die Listen regelmäßig automatisch aktualisiert werden.

----------

## xraver

Also ich habe hier schon mal einen Grund warum ich kein Opera verwende.

Copy&Paste funktioniert nicht richtig. Ich möchte einen Text mit markieren aus Anwendung X in Opera mittels klick auf die 3Maustaste einfügen. Geht nicht, Opera fügt nur das Zeug ein was in der Zwischenablage von Opera ist. Ok, dann versuche ich eben die klassische Methode. Text aus Anwendung X markieren, rechts Maustaste und auf kopieren - ab zu Opera und dann rechte Maustaste - einfügen.

Geht auch nicht. Genauso nervt es, wenn man einen Text mit "Doppelklick" markiert, das gleich immer einen Kontextmenü aufklappt.

Nach der kleinen Geschichte habe ich gleich ein emerge -C opera ausgeführt.

----------

## sirro

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Copy&Paste funktioniert nicht richtig.

 

Seltsam, geht hier idr problemlos, bzw. auch nicht problematischer als in anderen Programmen.

----------

## Knieper

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Nach der kleinen Geschichte habe ich gleich ein emerge -C opera ausgeführt.

 

Das funktioniert alles ohne Probleme, wenn man sich nur die Zeit nehmen wuerde, die Software an persoenliche Vorlieben anzupassen: (Tools -> Preferences -> Advanced -> Shortcuts). Die Konfigurationsmoeglichkeiten sind weit umfangreicher, als bei Firefox - allerdings muesste man dann unvoreingenommen herangehen und nicht nur nach Macken suchen. Ich habe Firefox auch jahrelang benutzt, musste nach einer kurzen Umgewoehung allerdings feststellen, dass er momentan nicht mit Opera mithalten kann. Klar gibt es Extensions (zB. Firebug, WebDeveloper, RefSpoof) die gar nicht oder nur rudimentaer implementiert sind oder Faehigkeiten, die keine Sau benoetigt (Mail, Torrent...). Aber als Gesamtpaket und von der Nutzerfreundlichkeit/Geschwindigkeit her ist er momentan ungeschlagen.

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Ich habe in Adblock Plus ein Filterabo mit ca. 800 (?) Einträgen. Ich merke keinen signifikanten Geschwindigkeitsnachteil gegenüber einem Firefox ohne Adblock Plus (im Gegenteil, durch den gesparten Traffic wird der Firefox tendenziell eher noch schneller, trotz des Rechenaufwands), und ich habe den Vorteil, dass die Listen regelmäßig automatisch aktualisiert werden.

 

Das Aktualisieren geht in der DNS-Variante genauso. Ich merke auf meinem nicht allzu schnellen Rechner die 2000 Eintraege. Opera und Firefox brauchen fast doppelt so lange zum Starten, bei Seiten mit vielen Verweisen ist der Aufbau zaeher, man muss zwei Listen (bzw. eine doppelt) verwalten... Ich sehe da keine Vorteile.

----------

## xraver

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> ... allerdings muesste man dann unvoreingenommen herangehen und nicht nur nach Macken suchen.

 

Voreingenommen - ja.

Nach Macken gesucht - nein!

Diese "Macke" hat sich regelrecht aufgedrängelt.

Firefox als dickes Browser Paket und Konqueror als small-Browser sind mir noch am liebsten.

Den einzigen Vorteil den ich bei Opera sehe - schnelles Rendering - dafür aber auch einen Haufen Nachteile  :Wink: 

Naja, Opera gefällt mir eben nicht. Das war schon vor Jahren so und wird sich noch einige Zeit halten.

Aber dafür haben wir ja die Qual der Wahl und können uns unseren Browser aussuchen und uns daran austoben.

----------

## Carlo

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Das Problem ist, wie ich oben bereits schrieb, dass die Browser sehr traege werden. Meine Blockliste hat > 2000 Eintraege.

 

Das ist aber auch jenseits von Gut und Böse. Ich nutze genau zwei reguläre Ausdrücke, die "aufgeblasen" ca. 250 Einträge ergeben würden, plus ein paar site-spezifischer geblockter Elemente und bin damit werbefrei. Vorgefertigte Filterlisten würde ich mit der Kneifzange nicht anfassen.

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Konfigurationsmoeglichkeiten sind weit umfangreicher, als bei Firefox

 

"Schöne" Pauschalaussage. Inwieweit opera:config und about:config sich nun entsprechen oder das jeweilige Pendant übertreffen, vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Zumindest bei der Präsentation liegt Opera vorn. Aber um praxisgerechte Beispiele zu nennen: Zur Cookie-Manipulation per Site muß ich bei Opera tief ins Konfigurationsmenü, mit der entsprechenden Erweiterung (CookieSafe) sind's bei Firefox zwei Klicks, um die Cookie-Einstellungen zu manipulieren oder - für die aktuelle Site - schon manipuliert zu haben. Dazu kann ich entscheiden, ob die geänderte Einstellung nur für die aktuelle Session gelten soll. Der Werbefilter von Opera kann kein Element-Blocking und site-spezifische Filterung ist ebenfalls tief im Konfigurationsmenü verborgen. Zwei mal mehr Funktionalität bei besserer Usability auf Seiten von Firefox.

----------

## sirro

Carlo: Kennst du schon rechtsklick auf die Seite ->"Edit Site Preferences"?

Damit kannst du Cookies und andere seitenspezifische Einstellungen deutlich schneller umstellen als über die Einstellungen mit den unübersichtlichen Listen. Hörte sich zumindest so an als würdest du es noch nicht kennen.

Gibt es aber erst seit 9.0 oder 9.2, vorher war die seitenspezifische Cookie-Behandlung wirklich umständlich.

Generell: Insgesamt ist der Firefox IMHO deutlich konfigurierbarer, da man für fast alles was nicht konfigurierbar ist halt eine Erweiterung installieren kann.

Ist ja letztlich eh alles Ansichtssache, Geschmackssache und Thema viele Flamewars.  :Wink: 

----------

## Knieper

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Naja, Opera gefällt mir eben nicht. Das war schon vor Jahren so und wird sich noch einige Zeit halten.

 

Ich konfiguriere eine Software so gut wie moeglich nach meinen Vorstellungen (das ist Usability) und beurteile sie dann. Frueher fand ich Opera besser, dann Firefox und nun eben wieder Opera. Gerade solche Pillepalleeinstellungen, wie Tastatur- oder Maustastenbelgungen sollten nicht abschrecken.

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Das ist aber auch jenseits von Gut und Böse. Ich nutze genau zwei reguläre Ausdrücke

 

Ich halte nicht viel von den RegEx-Engines in aktueller Software. Die miesen Implementationen in Java/Perl/Python oder den anderen Quarksprachen sprechen fuer sich und wieso sollte FF besser sein?

 *Quote:*   

> "Schöne" Pauschalaussage.

 

Bei Firefox scheitert man schon an so einfachen Dingen, wie einer Steuerung ohne Maus oder Mausgesten. Beides kann man nur mit Plugins halbwegs nachruesten, die nur leidlich funktionieren. Von der Anpassbarkeit her hat man doch bei Opera mehr Moeglichkeiten. Kann man im FF inzwischen Suchfelder je Seite oder POST-Anfragen in den Suchen benutzen?

 *Quote:*   

> Zur Cookie-Manipulation per Site muß ich bei Opera tief ins Konfigurationsmenü, mit der entsprechenden Erweiterung (CookieSafe) sind's bei Firefox zwei Klicks

 

Wenn man es oft braucht -> Tastenkombination oder Menuepunkt anlegen. Bei FF muss man auch erst eine Erweiterung installieren.

Normalerweise werden Cookies aber nur per Whitelist erlaubt, daher sollte die Funktion nicht allzu wichtig sein.

 *Quote:*   

> Der Werbefilter von Opera kann kein Element-Blocking und site-spezifische Filterung ist ebenfalls tief im Konfigurationsmenü verborgen. Zwei mal mehr Funktionalität bei besserer Usability auf Seiten von Firefox.

 

Was ist fuer Dich "element blocking"? Wieso 2x mehr Funktionalitaet - die sehe ich nicht. Auch nicht den Usabilityvorteil.

----------

## xraver

Ähm, ich lese hier immer wieder was von Mousegesten - wer benutzt denn sowas? (ernst gemeint)

Für viele scheint das ein wichtiges Feature zu sein. Wofür brauch man die "Gesten"?

Vor-/Zurück Blätter ich meinen Maustasten (Daumentasten oder 4-Wege Rad) und eine URL gebe ich per Tastenkombinattion ein - da man ja eh für die URL an die Tastatur muss reicht eine Tastenkombination. Ist zwar jetzt nur auf mich bezogen, aber die meisten haben Daumentasten. Hab die Musgesten mal ausprobiert - hat aber mehr unsinn als sinn angerichtet.

Also - wofür????

Aja, Mausgesten erinnern mich ein wenig an das Spiel Black&White. Dort musste man durch Mausbewegungen (Mausgesten?) Zaubersprüche ausführen  :Wink: .

//edit

Nebenbei ist mir da noch ein gutes Feature von FF eingefallen.

Die Suchfunktion einer Seite (STRG+F)

Finde ich viel besser. Sowas wünsche ich mir für Konqueror (Opera  :Wink: ).

----------

## sirro

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Ähm, ich lese hier immer wieder was von Mousegesten - wer benutzt denn sowas? (ernst gemeint)
> 
> Für viele scheint das ein wichtiges Feature zu sein.

 

Ich und für mich sogar wirklich ein "Killerfeature". Ohne Gesten würde ich keinen Browser dauerhaft(!) einsetzen. Aber mittlerweile kann man das ja eigentlich überall nutzen, bei KDE sogar systemweit.

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Wofür brauch man die "Gesten"?

 

Ich brauche sie für "Neues Tab", "Tab (schliessen|verkleinern|neuladen)", "Stop", "Alles als gelesen markieren" oder auch "Papierkorb leeren".

 *Quote:*   

> Vor-/Zurück Blätter ich meinen Maustasten (Daumentasten oder 4-Wege Rad)

 

Ist keine Mausgeste, aber am besten finde ich eine Taste geklickt halten und dann mit der anderen so oft druecken wie man zurueck will. Ist schwer zu erklaeren und hoert sich irgendwie kompliziert an, ist aber super  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Aja, Mausgesten erinnern mich ein wenig an das Spiel Black&White.

 

So ähnlich  :Smile: 

Aber auch hier führen viele Wege nach Rom. Viele Leute legen ja auch anderswo viel Wert auf Tastaturkombis, andere wollen nur die Maus schubsen, wieder andere Gesten.

----------

## Carlo

 *sirro wrote:*   

> Carlo: Kennst du schon rechtsklick auf die Seite ->"Edit Site Preferences"?
> 
> Damit kannst du Cookies und andere seitenspezifische Einstellungen deutlich schneller umstellen als über die Einstellungen mit den unübersichtlichen Listen. Hörte sich zumindest so an als würdest du es noch nicht kennen.

 

Ich nutze Opera nur relativ selten, habe das aber selbstverständlich vorher überprüft. Minimal vier Klicks, im Vergleich zu zwei bei Firefox mit Cookiesafe.

 *sirro wrote:*   

> Ist ja letztlich eh alles Ansichtssache, Geschmackssache und Thema viele Flamewars. 

 

Stimmt, aber sowas wie die Anzahl der Klicks, um eine Aufgabe zu erledigen, unnötige Menüverschachtelungen etc. kann man unzweifelhaft zählen.

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Ich halte nicht viel von den RegEx-Engines in aktueller Software.

 

Dein Glaube sei dir unbenommen. Deine Aussage, Firefox würde durch Werbefilter langsamer ist für mich jedenfalls nicht nachvollziehbar bzw. bei Verwendung derartig großer Filterlisten meiner Meinung nach eigenes Unvermögen.

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Bei Firefox scheitert man schon an so einfachen Dingen, wie einer Steuerung ohne Maus oder Mausgesten.

 

Mag sein. Mausgesten sind für mich aber nicht wichtig - und ja, als Opera noch kein Email/News/Bittorrent-und-nebenbei-auch-WWW-Client war (5.x/6.x :Question: ) habe ich die Funktionalität auch mal genutzt.

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Kann man im FF inzwischen Suchfelder je Seite oder POST-Anfragen in den Suchen benutzen?

 

Meinst du die Manipulation von Sites oder das browsereigene Suchfeld? Letzteres kann man frei konfigurieren, ersteres interessiert mich nicht.

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Normalerweise werden Cookies aber nur per Whitelist erlaubt, daher sollte die Funktion nicht allzu wichtig sein.

 

Ansichtssache. Cookies für eine Site und Session zuzulassen, ohne sich um eine spätere Deaktivierung kümmern zu müssen, ist ein sehr angenehmes Feature.

 *Quote:*   

> Was ist fuer Dich "element blocking"?

 

Die Filterung der Text-Anzeigen der Google-Suche oder der "Markt"-Block, bei Heise-Artikeln z.B., die anhand von Tags, Attributen und Werten identifiziert und beim Rendering nicht berücksichtigt werden.

 *Quote:*   

> Wieso 2x mehr Funktionalitaet - die sehe ich nicht. Auch nicht den Usabilityvorteil.

 

Ist aber beides faktisch korrekt.

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Wofür brauch man die "Gesten"?

 

Als Maus-Tiger braucht man das.  :Wink: 

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Nebenbei ist mir da noch ein gutes Feature von FF eingefallen.
> 
> Die Suchfunktion einer Seite (STRG+F)

 

In der Tat.

----------

## Necoro

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *Carlo wrote:*   Das ist aber auch jenseits von Gut und Böse. Ich nutze genau zwei reguläre Ausdrücke 
> 
> Ich halte nicht viel von den RegEx-Engines in aktueller Software. Die miesen Implementationen in Java/Perl/Python oder den anderen Quarksprachen sprechen fuer sich und wieso sollte FF besser sein?

 

Unter der Annahme, dass Carlo AdBlock Plus verwendet, sagt deren Homepage:

 *Quote:*   

> Reguläre Ausdrücke werden häufig zum “Komprimieren” von Filterlisten verwendet; dabei werden mehrere Filter durch einen regulären Audruck ersetzt. Die Faustregel besagt, daß weniger Filter schneller sind, in diesem Fall trifft sie in der Regel nicht zu. Die Verarbeitung von komplizierten regulären Ausdrücken benötigt viel Zeit. Daher sollte es besser sein, bei mehreren Filtern zu bleiben.

 

Ob das ausschreiben jetzt bei 2 -> 250 einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil bringt, kann ich aber nicht sagen  :Wink:  --- und auch die Veränderung der Wartbarkeit sollte nicht vergessen werden  :Smile:  (in welche Richtung auch immer sie sich entwickeln würde ^^)

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Bei Firefox scheitert man schon an so einfachen Dingen, wie einer Steuerung ohne Maus oder Mausgesten. Beides kann man nur mit Plugins halbwegs nachruesten, die nur leidlich funktionieren.

 

Vimperator funktioniert recht gut hier ... inwiefern dass unter deine Definition von "leidlich" fällt, weiß ich aber net ;D

Irgendjmd hat hier in dem Thread auch erwähnt, dass er Noscript zum Flash-Blocken nimmt... warum dieses, wenn man doch schon AdBlock Plus hat, was das doch auch tut ^^ (und einem noch dazu bei jedem Flash diesen Knopf "Blockieren" anzeigt, was das loswerden sehr einfach und schnell macht  :Smile: )

----------

## Knieper

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Ähm, ich lese hier immer wieder was von Mousegesten - wer benutzt denn sowas? (ernst gemeint)
> 
> Für viele scheint das ein wichtiges Feature zu sein. Wofür brauch man die "Gesten"?

 

Ich war auch lange skeptisch, weil ich als Tastaturfan lieber auf Tasten rumhaue, aber ich habe mich wirklich dran gewoehnt. Am praktischsten finde ich Reload und die Haken (aktuellen Tab schliessen und das rechts bzw. links daneben oeffnen).

 *Quote:*   

> //edit
> 
> Nebenbei ist mir da noch ein gutes Feature von FF eingefallen.
> 
> Die Suchfunktion einer Seite (STRG+F)
> ...

 

Und das unterscheidet sich von der Operasuche inwiefern? Typeahead mit "." starten funktioniert auch.

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Knieper wrote:*   Ich halte nicht viel von den RegEx-Engines in aktueller Software. 
> 
> Dein Glaube sei dir unbenommen. Deine Aussage, Firefox würde durch Werbefilter langsamer ist für mich jedenfalls nicht nachvollziehbar bzw. bei Verwendung derartig großer Filterlisten meiner Meinung nach eigenes Unvermögen.

 

Das ist kein "Glaube". Statt linearer Algorithmen implementieren die Quarksprachen exponentielle. Jeder Informatiker faengt da an zu brechen. Ich habe es eben mit AdblockPlus ausprobiert (resp. FF). Genau dasselbe (mein Standardbeispiel dafuer):

Folgende Seite mit zwei Bildern:

```

<html><head></head><body>

<h1>Adblock Plus-Test</h1>

<h2>s.jpg</h2>

<img src="./s.jpg"/>

<h2>aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.jpg</h2>

<img src="./aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.jpg" />

</body></html>

```

Die Seite sei dynamisch und liefert solch beknackte Namen. Carlo kommt auf die Idee, folgenden regulaeren Ausdruck (wie man leicht sieht kein regex) zum Blocken zu verwenden:

```
/a?a?a?a?a?a?a?a?a?a?a?a?a?a?a?a?a?a?a?a?a?a?a?a?a?a?a?a?aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa\.jpg/
```

Und schon kackt das Skript ab, zumindest in meiner FF-Version. Gleiches gilt fuer die Quarksprachen. Sollte es noch funktionieren, kann man gern noch ein, zwei "a?" hinzufuegen. Ein uraltes egrep hingegen loest das linear in kaum messbarer Zeit... Soviel zum Thema Schnelligkeit.

 *Quote:*   

> meiner Meinung nach eigenes Unvermögen

 

Das ist kein Unvermoegen. Ich besuche viele Seiten, darunter auch viele auslaendische und die meisten nur einmal. Ressourcen werden in der DNS-Variante kaum verbraten - im Gegensatz zur Browservariante (uebrigens leicht nachmessbar), also wieso die Muehe machen und das selbst verwalten? Alle Ad-Server kann ich nicht kennen und mit regulaeren Ausdruecken kann ich www.example.com/heribert/banana.jpg auch nicht blocken, weil kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal fuer Werbung vorhanden ist.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Knieper wrote:*   Kann man im FF inzwischen Suchfelder je Seite oder POST-Anfragen in den Suchen benutzen? 
> 
> Meinst du die Manipulation von Sites oder das browsereigene Suchfeld? Letzteres kann man frei konfigurieren, ersteres interessiert mich nicht.
> ...

 

Letzteres konnte aber, zumindest als ich es das letzte Mal benutzt hatte, noch nicht mit POST umgehen und war daher ziemlich sinnfrei. Das war auch ein Grund fuer den Wechsel.

 *Quote:*   

> Cookies für eine Site und Session zuzulassen, ohne sich um eine spätere Deaktivierung kümmern zu müssen, ist ein sehr angenehmes Feature.

 

Session oder Loeschen beim Beenden nimmt sich bei mir nicht viel...

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Was ist fuer Dich "element blocking"? 
> 
> Die Filterung der Text-Anzeigen der Google-Suche oder der "Markt"-Block, bei Heise-Artikeln z.B., die anhand von Tags, Attributen und Werten identifiziert und beim Rendering nicht berücksichtigt werden.

 

Das geht nicht? Dann hab ich wohl eine seltene und geheime Operavariante - meiner macht das naemlich ganz prima (s. oben Erwaehnung von heiseadcleaner).

 *Quote:*   

> Ist aber beides faktisch korrekt.

 

Ist es nicht. Beides funktioniert und kann mit demgleichen Aufwand (Installation Plugin vs. Einrichtung Menuepunkt/Tastenkombination) erreicht werden.

Edit:

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Vimperator funktioniert recht gut hier ... inwiefern dass unter deine Definition von "leidlich" fällt, weiß ich aber net ;D

 

Ich hatte Vimperator und Mouseless Browsing ausprobiert und war in den damaligen versionen mit keinem zufrieden.

----------

## Carlo

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Unter der Annahme, dass Carlo AdBlock Plus verwendet

 

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß die Annahme nicht stimmen würde, war ja doch sehr gering, oder!?  :Wink: 

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> auch die Veränderung der Wartbarkeit sollte nicht vergessen werden  (in welche Richtung auch immer sie sich entwickeln würde ^^)

 

Das ist doch wohl wohl eindeutig. Warum die Leute von Adblock Plus noch nicht darauf gekommen sind, einen Knopf für's Profiling über die History einzubauen und die regulären Ausdrücke je nach Ergebnis zur Laufzeit zu expandieren, anstatt die Site mit einem Text zu bepflastern, mit dem in der Praxis doch keiner was anfangen kann, ist mir allerdings ein Rätsel - wobei ich nicht weiß, ob die Firefox-API dies hergibt.

----------

## sirro

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Ich nutze Opera nur relativ selten, habe das aber selbstverständlich vorher überprüft. Minimal vier Klicks, im Vergleich zu zwei bei Firefox mit Cookiesafe.

 

Es hörte sich nur so an als würdest du über das Menü oben gehen. Und das ist noch viel umständlicher, darum wollte ich auf die bessere Methode hinweisen.

2 Klicks ist selbstverständlich besser als 4, unbestritten, was mir aber nichts ausmacht.

----------

## Carlo

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Das ist kein "Glaube". Statt linearer Algorithmen implementieren die Quarksprachen exponentielle.

 

Du brauchst mir das nicht zu erklären... Die Frage ist nicht, wie Komplex ein Algo ist, sondern ob die Ausführungszeit in der Praxis Probleme macht. Und das ist hier nicht der Fall, deine Aussage für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> also wieso die Muehe machen und das selbst verwalten?

 

Den Proxy mußt du auch verwalten, was im Unternehmen sicherlich sinnvoller sein kann. Wenn du z.B. aber mal schnell testen willst, ob eine fehlerhafte Seitendarstellung an aggressivem Filtern liegt, ist die individuelle Variante des Browserplugins angenehmer. Persönliche Präferenz, wenn du so willst. 

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Cookies für eine Site und Session zuzulassen, ohne sich um eine spätere Deaktivierung kümmern zu müssen, ist ein sehr angenehmes Feature. 
> 
> Session oder Loeschen beim Beenden nimmt sich bei mir nicht viel...

 

Geht das _bequem_ bei Opera individuell für _eine_ Website, für das _eine_ Mal? Erinnere ich mich ein paar Tage später, wenn ich eine neue Session starte, noch daran!? Wohl eher nicht.

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Das geht nicht? Dann hab ich wohl eine seltene und geheime Operavariante - meiner macht das naemlich ganz prima (s. oben Erwaehnung von heiseadcleaner).

 

Wie schon gesagt, Opera interessiert mich nicht so sehr und Google spuckt dazu auch nichts aus, ich nehm's dir aber gerne ab.

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Ist es nicht. Beides funktioniert und kann mit demgleichen Aufwand (Installation Plugin vs. Einrichtung Menuepunkt/Tastenkombination) erreicht werden.

 

Was dieses ominöse "heiseadcleaner"-Skript angeht magst du recht haben. Was die Usability angeht, siehe meinen vorigen Beitrag zur Anzahl der notwendigen Klicks, um eine Funktion zu nutzen.

----------

## Necoro

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> regulaeren Ausdruck (wie man leicht sieht kein regex)

 

Ehm -- ja ... 100 Gummipunkte der Kandidat ...

Es gibt zwar Unterschiede zwischen einem "Regulären Ausdruck" und einer "Regulären Grammatik" - aber Regex und Regulärer Ausdruck sind das gleiche  :Wink:  ... Regex = Regular Expression = Regulärer Ausdruck ...

----------

## Knieper

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Es gibt zwar Unterschiede zwischen einem "Regulären Ausdruck" und einer "Regulären Grammatik" - aber Regex und Regulärer Ausdruck sind das gleiche  ... Regex = Regular Expression = Regulärer Ausdruck ...

 

Ich muss Dich enttaeuschen. Es ist allgemein ueblich zwischen regexes (erweiterte nicht regulaere Ausdruecke, zB. inkl. Backreferences) und regulaeren Ausdruecken (regular expressions) zu unterscheiden.

Edit: PS.: Ich weiss, dass es viele Freizeitprogrammierer mit tollen "Regexes in 10 minutes"-Blogartikeln nicht machen, weil sie es nicht besser wissen.

----------

## Necoro

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*   Es gibt zwar Unterschiede zwischen einem "Regulären Ausdruck" und einer "Regulären Grammatik" - aber Regex und Regulärer Ausdruck sind das gleiche  ... Regex = Regular Expression = Regulärer Ausdruck ... 
> 
> Ich muss Dich enttaeuschen. Es ist allgemein ueblich zwischen regexes (erweiterte nicht regulaere Ausdruecke, zB. inkl. Backreferences) und regulaeren Ausdruecken (regular expressions) zu unterscheiden.

 

Hmm ... die englische Wikipedia sagt dazu:

 *Quote:*   

> Some authors distinguish between regular expression and abbreviated forms such as regex, restricting the former to true regular expressions, which describe regular languages, while using the latter for any regular expression-like pattern, including those that describe languages that are not regular.[1] As only some authors observe this distinction, it is not safe to rely upon it.

 

Augenscheinlich bist du einer der "some authors"  :Smile:  *notiert* ... ich halte das ganze zwar für schwachsinnig (es unterscheidet ja auch niemand zwischen "Auto" und "Automobil") ... aber seis drum ... BTT  :Smile: 

----------

## Knieper

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Die Frage ist nicht, wie Komplex ein Algo ist, sondern ob die Ausführungszeit in der Praxis Probleme macht. Und das ist hier nicht der Fall, deine Aussage für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.

 

Doch, die Frage ist ganz entscheidend und ich habe Dir ein Extrembeispiel gebracht. Je komplexer der Ausdruck, desto lahmer FF. Ob Du es merkst, weiss ich nicht - mir ist es aufgefallen. Vlt. ist Dein Rechner auch nur schneller.

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Den Proxy mußt du auch verwalten, was im Unternehmen sicherlich sinnvoller sein kann. Wenn du z.B. aber mal schnell testen willst, ob eine fehlerhafte Seitendarstellung an aggressivem Filtern liegt, ist die individuelle Variante des Browserplugins angenehmer. Persönliche Präferenz, wenn du so willst.

 

Da muss ich nicht viel "verwalten". Updates gibt's automatisch, ab und zu trage ich einen Server hinzu - an und aus geht er von allein... bzw. mit einem minialias in der Shell.

 *Quote:*   

> Geht das _bequem_ bei Opera individuell für _eine_ Website, für das _eine_ Mal? Erinnere ich mich ein paar Tage später, wenn ich eine neue Session starte, noch daran!? Wohl eher nicht.

 

Keine Ahnung, das habe ich nie versucht (mir fehlt die Anwendung). CookieSafe wird momentan auch nicht mehr unterstuetzt, daher wuerde ich mich nicht dran festbeissen.

 *Quote:*   

> Was dieses ominöse "heiseadcleaner"-Skript angeht magst du recht haben. Was die Usability angeht, siehe meinen vorigen Beitrag zur Anzahl der notwendigen Klicks, um eine Funktion zu nutzen.

 

Ich habe schon mehrmals geschrieben, dass man es auch mit einem machen kann, wenn man sich die Zeit nimmt und es mehrfach braucht.

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Augenscheinlich bist du einer der "some authors"  *notiert* ... ich halte das ganze zwar für schwachsinnig (es unterscheidet ja auch niemand zwischen "Auto" und "Automobil") ... aber seis drum ... BTT 

 

Ich finde die Bezeichnung auch nicht schoen, aber es hat sich nunmal durchgesetzt. Eine Unterscheidung ist schon allein wg. der versch. Problemklassen notwendig.

----------

## xraver

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*   Nebenbei ist mir da noch ein gutes Feature von FF eingefallen.
> 
> Die Suchfunktion einer Seite (STRG+F)
> 
> Finde ich viel besser. Sowas wünsche ich mir für Konqueror (Opera ). 
> ...

 

Mh, da haste mich erwischt. Hab mir Opera wieder drauf gezogen um mir das Programm doch mal genauer anzusehen.

Das "."funktioniert gut.

Aber warum haben "Sie" es nicht auf STRG+F gepackt? Ich weiss, kann ich warscheinlich selber konfigurieren.

Aber, ich richte mich lieber nach "globalen" Tastenkombinationen und möchte einfach nicht für jedes Programm neue Kombinationen lernen.

STRG+F dient eben zum Suchen ...so macht es jedes Programm per default.

Naja, ich schau mir das Dingens jetzt erstmal genau an  :Wink: .

----------

## Knieper

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Aber warum haben "Sie" es nicht auf STRG+F gepackt? Ich weiss, kann ich warscheinlich selber konfigurieren.

 

Wenn ich Strg+F druecke, dann geht der Suchdialog auf. Kann mich nicht erinnern, dass ich das angepasst habe und auch bei Opera steht es so.

 *Quote:*   

> Aber, ich richte mich lieber nach "globalen" Tastenkombinationen

 

Dann nimm "/". Dann hast Du globale Einstellungen fuer Vim, man, Opera, cmus...

Noch etwas, was mir einfaellt - FF war immer sehr traege bei den Bookmarks (zugegeben, die muesste man mal aufraeumen bei mir - hat jmd. Zeit?   :Very Happy: ). Opera 9.5 soll auch ein paar nette Aenderungen haben und das Speed Dial moechte ich auch nicht mehr missen - koennte aber ein paar mehr Felder besitzen.

----------

## Hellstorm

Also ich nehm Firefox, weil das bis jetzt der Browser ist, der für mich manche Standards am besten unterstützt.

Trotzdem hasse ich ihm im Grunde, weil er trotzdem nicth wirklich alles unterstützt.

Das Problem ist, daß ich Wert auf HTML-Standards setze, die z.b. hier im Forum 99,99% der Leute nicht interessieren und allgemein sogar noch weniger, deswegen bauen die Programmierer das nicht ein. Finde ich sehr störend.

Beim Firefox gibts dann zum Glück wenigstens noch Plugins, die das nachrüsten.

Beispiel:

XHTML Ruby

Schriftauswahl durch html lang (xml:lang unterstützt Firefox gar nicht, das ist ach sehr toll, dann kann man keine XHTML 1.1-valid Seiten bauen…)

und noch einige Sachen

Trotzdem ist Firefox scheiße, z.b. die Schriftauswahl nach Sprache, nicht nach Schrift ist sehr störend, aber bis sich da mal was ändert... Glaub ich muß mich mal in die Pluginprogrammierung einarbeiten.

Was mich an Firefox auch stört, ist, daß es ein richtiger Fremdkörper im System ist. in KDE paßt das ganze sowieso nicth so richtig (Der Datei-Speichern-Dialog *würg*), aber auch allgemein nicht. Wieso übernimmt Firefox nicht die einstellungen von LANG? Wieso muss ich die Schriftauswahl manuell einstellen, anstatt daß Firefox einfach das von fontconfig übernimmt?

Außerdem finde ich die Linux-Version gegenüber der Windows-Version irgendwie einfach nur fett. Unter Windows ist Firefox ganz gut, unter Linux aber nicht.

Naja, gäbe es einen vernünftigen anderen Browser, würde ich den benutzen, aber gibt es nicht. Zum Glück hält sich Firefox ja einigermaßen an die Standards, sodaß es das Intenret nicht auch irgendwie falsch umgestaltet, wie der IE.

----------

## schachti

Kleiner Tipp: Sich hier über die Fehler/Nachteile einzelner Browser auszulassen bringt recht wenig - Feedback im Bugzilla des jeweiligen Projekts (oder wo auch immer Kritik entgegengenommen wird) bringt sicher mehr, weil dann die Chance besteht, dass die Entwickler auch was ändern.   :Wink: 

@Hellstorm: http://www.mozilla.org/support/firefox/bugs.

----------

## Hellstorm

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Kleiner Tipp: Sich hier über die Fehler/Nachteile einzelner Browser auszulassen bringt recht wenig - Feedback im Bugzilla des jeweiligen Projekts (oder wo auch immer Kritik entgegengenommen wird) bringt sicher mehr, weil dann die Chance besteht, dass die Entwickler auch was ändern.  
> 
> @Hellstorm: http://www.mozilla.org/support/firefox/bugs.

 

Naja, hab ich ja schon, wurde aber nicht wirklich drauf reagiert  :Wink: 

Ist ja nicht so, daß ich mich einfach nur so aufrege, ich schreibe ja auch immer fleißig Bugreports. Sei es bei Openoffice, KDE oder auch Firefox. Aber passieren tut da trotzdem leider nichts, zum Großteil wird das gar nicht erst beachtet  :Sad: 

Und das sind teilweise absolut elementare Features (z.B. kann ich bei Openoffice kein Scim benutzen, das ganze Programm ist dafür unbenutzbar, wegen dem Bug hab ich extra noch WinXP in einer VM; oder bei fast allen anderen GTK-Anwendungen spinnt das Scim-Eingabefenster… hab ich auch schon bei diversen Mailinglisten gepostet, wurde zwar drauf reagiert, aber leider nicht gefixt…)

Ich glaub, ich sammel mal Spenden… Ich glaub, das dauert noch Jahre, bis die Programme unter Linux in dem Aspekt vernünftig laufen. Leider interessiert das meistens nur eine geringe Minderheit (außer das mit Scim, das müsste eigentlich ganz Ostasien interessieren, aber ich hab das Gefühl, da nutzt einfach keiner Linux… vielleicht auch deswegen, wer weiß)

Ich würds ja selber machen, aber kann ich leider nicht  :Sad: 

----------

## Carlo

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Vlt. ist Dein Rechner auch nur schneller.

 

Ach wo, das ist mittlerweile auch schon wieder eine alte Möhre der niederen 2Ghz-Klasse. Mir ist nicht ganz klar, warum du dich nun in die regulären Ausdrücke verbeisst, wenn dein Problem scheinbar eine viel zu fette Filterliste ist.

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Da muss ich nicht viel "verwalten". Updates gibt's automatisch, ab und zu trage ich einen Server hinzu - an und aus geht er von allein... bzw. mit einem minialias in der Shell.

 

Wie auch immer. Die Frage war nicht, ob Proxy oder nicht, sondern was die Browser im Vergleich bieten.

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> CookieSafe wird momentan auch nicht mehr unterstuetzt, daher wuerde ich mich nicht dran festbeissen.

 

Huch!? Weil die gerade aktuelle Alpha nicht unterstützt wird? Sag bitte nicht, daß du dich in solch fragwürdige Argumentation versteigen willst. Schon der Proxy-Grashalm war mehr als genug.

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Was dieses ominöse "heiseadcleaner"-Skript angeht magst du recht haben. Was die Usability angeht, siehe meinen vorigen Beitrag zur Anzahl der notwendigen Klicks, um eine Funktion zu nutzen. 
> 
> Ich habe schon mehrmals geschrieben, dass man es auch mit einem machen kann, wenn man sich die Zeit nimmt und es mehrfach braucht.

 

Es geht nicht darum, was man machen kann, sondern darum, welche Funktionalität ohne großen Aufwand und möglichst sinnvoll erschlossen werden kann. Wenn es darum ginge, was möglich ist, steht Firefox in jedem Fall besser da, schließlich ist der Quellcode frei verfügbar. Deine "Argumentation" wirkt auf mich ein wenig als fanatische Verteidigung von Opera - ich habe ehrlich gesagt wenig Lust, mich in dieser Richtung weiter zu verausgaben und wegnehmen will dir die Software ja auch keiner...

 *Hellstorm wrote:*   

> Was mich an Firefox auch stört, ist, daß es ein richtiger Fremdkörper im System ist. in KDE paßt das ganze sowieso nicth so richtig (Der Datei-Speichern-Dialog *würg*), aber auch allgemein nicht.

 

Mit x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt und kde-misc/kgtk geht das eigentlich.

----------

## Knieper

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *Knieper wrote:*   Vlt. ist Dein Rechner auch nur schneller. 
> 
> Ach wo, das ist mittlerweile auch schon wieder eine alte Möhre der niederen 2Ghz-Klasse. Mir ist nicht ganz klar, warum du dich nun in die regulären Ausdrücke verbeisst, wenn dein Problem scheinbar eine viel zu fette Filterliste ist.

 

Mein Rechner hat nicht einmal 2GHz. Ich habe Dich auch darauf hingewiesen, dass ich keine Lust habe, die Filterliste selbst aufzubauen, sondern erweitere sie nur ab und zu. Deine Pseudoloesung mit zwei regulaeren Ausdruecken ist keine Loesung, da sie a) nicht funktionieren kann und b) lahm ist. Mehr habe ich nicht gesagt.

 *Quote:*   

> Wie auch immer. Die Frage war nicht, ob Proxy oder nicht, sondern was die Browser im Vergleich bieten.

 

Und da nehmen sie sich nichts - das hatten wir schon.

 *Quote:*   

> Huch!? Weil die gerade aktuelle Alpha nicht unterstützt wird?

 

Tut mir leid, ich hatte das "This extension is no longer supported." des Autors anders interpretiert.

 *Quote:*   

> Es geht nicht darum, was man machen kann, sondern darum, welche Funktionalität ohne großen Aufwand und möglichst sinnvoll erschlossen werden kann.

 

Mag sein, Du bist heute etwas merkresistent, aber es ging um ein konkretes Beispiel und auch dort gab es keinen Unterschied, da eine einfache Konfiguration der Tastenbelegung/des Menues nicht komplizierter ist, als eine Plugin-Installation/-Konfiguration.

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn es darum ginge, was möglich ist, steht Firefox in jedem Fall besser da, schließlich ist der Quellcode frei verfügbar.

 

Das zum Thema "ohne großen Aufwand". Den Quelltext von Firefox moechte ich aber nicht noch einmal betrachten.

 *Quote:*   

> Deine "Argumentation" wirkt auf mich ein wenig als fanatische Verteidigung von Opera

 

Bloedsinn, ich habe auch Schwaechen genannt und wuerde Opera bei weitem nicht als perfekt bezeichnen. Nur mache ich mir die Muehe beide wirklich zu vergleichen und versuche nicht irgendwelche hanebuechenen Nachteile zu konstruieren, nur weil ich die andere Software nicht kenne.

 *Quote:*   

> ich habe ehrlich gesagt wenig Lust, mich in dieser Richtung weiter zu verausgaben

 

Das ist das Problem. Also das naechste Mal erst eine Software angucken und dann urteilen. - Ich habe den FF heute auch wieder ohne Filterliste benutzt. Tabumschaltung, Darstellung und Menues sind genauso traege wie frueher.

----------

## xraver

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  Ich habe den FF heute auch wieder ohne Filterliste benutzt. Tabumschaltung, Darstellung und Menues sind genauso traege wie frueher.

 

Tabumschaltung - Genauso schnell wie unter Opera

Darstellung (Rendering?) - gut, etwas träger - aber dafür auch Weniger Probleme

Menues - Genauso schnell wie unter Opera

Also ich fühle hier keinen Unterschied.

In Sachen Features, Kompatibilität hat der FF einfach mehr drauf als Opera. Da kann man auch rum diskutieren wie man will. So isses eben.

Vor einiger Zeit wollte ich mal einige Features wie die Widgets für Opera antesten. Man war das grauenhaft. Die hälfte hat nicht funktioniert, die andere hälfte was einfach Murks.

Noch nicht mal die del.icio.us Lesezeichen konnte ich ordentlich an ein Plätzchen deponieren.

Und das sind nur meine kleinen Bedürfnisse die Opera nicht befriedigen konnte.

Ich hab nix gegen Opera. Aber der Browser kann aus meiner sicht nichts ausser gut Rendern.

Die hätten damals besser daran getan, einfach den fetten Werbeblock für die Free Version weg zu lassen. Der schwirrt den meisten Benutzern heute noch im Kopf rum wenn sie Opera hören. Desweiteren hätten sie den Quellcode öffnen sollen, haben sie aber nicht. Warum? Hat man Angst das man Ihnen die einzigst gute Technologie klaut die der Opera hat (Rendering)? Gut, hat bestimmt andere Gründe  :Wink: . Trotzdem, Opera hat sich in einer Nische platziert, von dort sollte man ihn nicht mit Gewalt  auf das grosse Schlachtfeld schicken.

Ein ganz anderes Thema, wie schaut denn der Vergleich von Opera und Firefox aus Entwicklersicht aus?

----------

## Knieper

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Tabumschaltung - Genauso schnell wie unter Opera
> 
> Darstellung (Rendering?) - gut, etwas träger - aber dafür auch Weniger Probleme
> 
> Menues - Genauso schnell wie unter Opera
> ...

 

Bei mir faellt es ziemlich auf - und ist einer der Hauptgruende fuer den Wechsel. Klick *wart umschalten oder Bookmarkuntermenue auswaehlen *lad anzeigen. Soetwas nervt mich tierisch.

 *Quote:*   

> In Sachen Features, Kompatibilität hat der FF einfach mehr drauf als Opera.

 

Wenn man sich die Kompatibilitaetslisten ansieht, ist kein Browser vollstaendig. Teilweise liegt sogar Konqueror vor FF. Im Alltag faellt es (bei den von mir besuchten Seiten) aber nicht auf, ob CSS3-Selektor Schlagmichtot nicht korrekt funktioniert oder ob Opera DOM3 LSbla kann und FF nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> Vor einiger Zeit wollte ich mal einige Features wie die Widgets für Opera antesten. Man war das grauenhaft.

 

Stimmt, absolute Fehlentwicklung.

 *Quote:*   

> Aber der Browser kann aus meiner sicht nichts ausser gut Rendern.

 

ECMAScript ist auch extrem viel schneller, als beim FF. Speicherverbrauch und Seitenanzeige ist ebenfalls besser - zumindest lt. Benchmarks und meinen Erfahrungen.

 *Quote:*   

> Desweiteren hätten sie den Quellcode öffnen sollen, haben sie aber nicht. Warum? Hat man Angst das man Ihnen die einzigst gute Technologie klaut die der Opera hat (Rendering)? Gut, hat bestimmt andere Gründe .

 

Ich denke das ist der Grund. Die andere Gefahr ist, dass es OSS wird und jeder Hansel sich dran austoben kann. Ergebnis sieht man beim FF, der wird auch von Mal zu Mal schlechter.

 *Quote:*   

> Ein ganz anderes Thema, wie schaut denn der Vergleich von Opera und Firefox aus Entwicklersicht aus?

 

Ich bevorzuge den Opera, weil er strenger ist und man Fehler leichter "sieht". (Header und xhtml/css-Probleme) Den Quelltext live aendern kann man bei beiden, aber die Webdeveloper-Toolbar von Opera kann mit der von Firefox+Firebug+RefSpoof nicht mithalten - Abhilfe soll aber in Arbeit sein. Als Spoofing-, Formulartest-, Debugwerkzeug hat der FF inkl. Plugins klar die Nase vorn.

----------

## Carlo

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Deine Pseudoloesung mit zwei regulaeren Ausdruecken ist keine Loesung, da sie a) nicht funktionieren kann und b) lahm ist. Mehr habe ich nicht gesagt.

 

Du hast gesagt, daß deine Liste mit über 2000 Einträgen lahm sei, jetzt behauptest du einfach etwas, was nicht stimmt - und nein, ich habe keine Lust mich auf das Niveau praxisfernen Messens von Algo-Laufzeiten zu begeben.

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Wie auch immer. Die Frage war nicht, ob Proxy oder nicht, sondern was die Browser im Vergleich bieten. 
> 
> Und da nehmen sie sich nichts - das hatten wir schon.

 

Ach, plötzlich. Du warst derjenige, der aus dem Blauen heraus behauptete, Opera sei viel konfigurierbarer.

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Tut mir leid, ich hatte das "This extension is no longer supported." des Autors anders interpretiert.

 

Da hat der Author es wohl nicht für nötig gehalten, dafür zu sorgen, daß dieser Satz auch auf  seiner addons.mozilla.org Seite zu finden ist. Dann werde ich mir für Firefox 3 halt eine der Alternativen aussuchen müssen. Aber danke für den Hinweis.

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Das zum Thema "ohne großen Aufwand". Den Quelltext von Firefox moechte ich aber nicht noch einmal betrachten.

 

Apropos "merkresistent". Mein Satz war im Konjunktiv gehalten...

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Nur mache ich mir die Muehe beide wirklich zu vergleichen und versuche nicht irgendwelche hanebuechenen Nachteile zu konstruieren, nur weil ich die andere Software nicht kenne.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Also das naechste Mal erst eine Software angucken und dann urteilen.

 

Genau den Eindruck habe ich von dir. Faß dir bitte an die eigene Nase.

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Ein ganz anderes Thema, wie schaut denn der Vergleich von Opera und Firefox aus Entwicklersicht aus?

 

Was meinst du mit Entwicklersicht? Solange Opera proprietär ist, kann man wohl kaum was anderes als Black-Box-Tests heranziehen, also im Wesentlichen Vollständigkeit und Korrektheit der Unterstützung der W3C-Standards, Qualität des Renderings fehlerhaft programmierter Sites und Versuche den Browser mit Datenwußt zum Hängen oder Abstürzen zu bringen.

----------

## Knieper

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *Knieper wrote:*   Deine Pseudoloesung mit zwei regulaeren Ausdruecken ist keine Loesung, da sie a) nicht funktionieren kann und b) lahm ist. Mehr habe ich nicht gesagt. 
> 
> Du hast gesagt, daß deine Liste mit über 2000 Einträgen lahm sei, jetzt behauptest du einfach etwas, was nicht stimmt - und nein, ich habe keine Lust mich auf das Niveau praxisfernen Messens von Algo-Laufzeiten zu begeben.

 

Was stimmt denn nicht? a) ist korrekt (fehlendes Alleinstellungsmerkmal), b) auch (lahme regex/js-Engine) im praxisnahen Vergleich zur DNS-Lsg.

 *Quote:*   

> Ach, plötzlich. Du warst derjenige, der aus dem Blauen heraus behauptete, Opera sei viel konfigurierbarer.

 

Das bezog sich, wie man leicht nachlesen kann, auf die Standardfunktionen und die Maus-/Tastatursteuerung. Da liegt Opera klar vorn.

 *Quote:*   

>  *Knieper wrote:*   Tut mir leid, ich hatte das "This extension is no longer supported." des Autors anders interpretiert. 
> 
> Da hat der Author es wohl nicht für nötig gehalten, dafür zu sorgen, daß dieser Satz auch auf  seiner addons.mozilla.org Seite zu finden ist. Dann werde ich mir für Firefox 3 halt eine der Alternativen aussuchen müssen. Aber danke für den Hinweis.

 

Naja, das "CookieSafe is no longer supported" als erster Kommentar ist auch schwer zu finden...  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

>  *Knieper wrote:*   Das zum Thema "ohne großen Aufwand". Den Quelltext von Firefox moechte ich aber nicht noch einmal betrachten. 
> 
> Apropos "merkresistent". Mein Satz war im Konjunktiv gehalten...

 

Man koennte auch mit dem Hexeditor Opera anpassen...

 *Quote:*   

> Genau den Eindruck habe vor dir. Faß dir bitte an die eigene Nase.

 

Kommt noch mehr ausser "Eindruecke", "praxisfernes Messen" und aus dem Zusammenhang gerissene Zitate?

----------

## think4urs11

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Ich besuche viele Seiten, darunter auch viele auslaendische und die meisten nur einmal. Ressourcen werden in der DNS-Variante kaum verbraten - im Gegensatz zur Browservariante (uebrigens leicht nachmessbar), also wieso die Muehe machen und das selbst verwalten? Alle Ad-Server kann ich nicht kennen und mit regulaeren Ausdruecken kann ich www.example.com/heribert/banana.jpg auch nicht blocken, weil kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal fuer Werbung vorhanden ist.

 

Und mit der DNS-Methode kannst du das? Wohlgemerkt ohne www.example.com/heribert/zitrone.jpg zu blocken.

Je nach Umfeld haben beide (bzw. alle) Methoden ihre Vor- und Nachteile.

Wenn du mehrere User hast mit unterschiedlichen Bedürfnissen dann kommst du mit DNS-blacklisting schnell in Schwierigkeiten (und nein, mehrere bind-views sehe ich nicht als eine Lösung an)  :Wink: 

Im kleinen ist es einfach - im großen Rahmen wird sich immer jemand finden der dir z.B. einen business-case dafür vorlegt das er youtube benutzen können *muß* (z.B. Guerilla Marketingaktionen); ergo kannst du es schonmal nicht generell blocken.

... und irgendwann ging es in diesem Thread mal um die Frage 'Firefox ja oder ja', davon sind wir seit einiger Zeit relativ weit weg.

Bitte back on topic.

----------

## Knieper

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Und mit der DNS-Methode kannst du das? Wohlgemerkt ohne www.example.com/heribert/zitrone.jpg zu blocken.

 

Dazu ist sie doch nicht da. Es gibt aber Server, von denen nur Werbung/Usertracking-JS/Ebaykram/dooyoociaobla etc. kommt. Rest wird s. oben seitenspezifisch gefiltert oder per einfacher Stringsuche ("advert", "banner" etc.). Ob man die Variante im Unternehmen einsetzt, muss man sehen - ich bin da eher streng und aergere die Mitarbeiter lieber (koennen ja auch zH. surfen).  :Wink: 

----------

## schachti

Nach den Anregungen hier im Thread habe ich mal ca 1,5 Wochen lang Opera getestet - von der Geschwindigkeit her gefällt es mir deutlich besser als Firefox, aber zwei Punkte stören mich wirklich:

- PwdHash funktioniert nicht auf allen Seiten. Auf manchen Seiten kann ich machen was ich will, es geht einfach nicht (ohne Fehlermeldung).

- Die Vorschläge, die eingeblendet werden, wenn ich in der Adresszeile eine URL eingebe, sind nicht so sortiert, wie es sinnvoll ist. Firefox sortiert die nach Aufrufhäufigkeit, Opera chronologisch oder alphabetisch (habe ich noch nicht rausgefunden). Gerade bei Diskussionsforen sehr nervig, wenn man nicht schnell in häufig besuchte Unterforen kommt, sondern erstmal zwei Seite Vorschläge für alle möglichen Threads sieht (Beispiel für f.g.o: erstmal kommen lauter Vorschläge für https://forums.gentoo.org/posting.php?mode=editpost&p=xxxxxxx, https://forums.gentoo.org/posting.php?mode=quote&p=xxxxxxx etc., bevor nach einer langen langen Liste endlich das häufig besuchte https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-28.html kommt - ist also scheinbar alphabetisch sortiert).

So gut mir Opera sonst auch gefällt - diese beiden Punkten machen bei mir den regelmäßigen Einsatz derart nervtötend, dass ich wohl zurück zum Firefox wechseln werde, auch wenn der beim Seitenaufbau deutlich langsamer als Opera ist.

----------

